
Bayer stock plunges after jury awards man $289M in Roundup cancer trial - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/08/13/bayer-stock-plunges-after-jury-decides-roundup-gave-one-man-terminal-cancer/
======
JohnJamesRambo
[https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/10408444.2016.1...](https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/10408444.2016.1214681)

"Overall, our review did not find support in the epidemiologic literature for
a causal association between glyphosate and non-Hodgkin’s lymphoma or multiple
myeloma."

I'm a natural products scientist and I have looked as closely as I can and I
really don't find much reliable data supporting the assertion that glyphosate
causes cancer. I avoided using it for quite some time, but I do use it now. I
have to live by logic and not hysteria. Many pesticides are bad and dangerous,
but glyphosate is as close to a magic bullet that only kills plants that I can
find.

~~~
compcoffee
> _really don 't find much data supporting the assertion that glyphosate
> causes cancer._

I'm far from an expert, but this being in the news has piqued my interest as
well, and I haven't seen much that confirms it either:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5705608/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5705608/)

People hate Monsanto, and populism is rife, so the decision wasn't shocking.
Amazing that Monsanto managed to sell to Bayer with these lawsuits on the
horizon.

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
Thanks for sharing that article, I hadn't seen it.

There are plenty of reasons to support hating Monsanto. I do as well. Generic
versions of Roundup are available from generic type suppliers now and that is
where I buy mine.

------
tryptophan
I'm very confused as to whether or not roundup(glycophosphate) is actually bad
for humans. It seems that the vast majority of studies point towards "no",
with that one lone WHO study saying "likely".

~~~
tynpeddler
Even stranger is that one WHO report was the IARC meta study that manipulated
the data to reach that conclusion. Somehow people have latched onto a few
monsanto studies, misinterpreted them to assure themselves that glyphosate is
a problem, but have relied on a clearly flawed study to serve as a foundation
for their beliefs. It seems that once a paranoid/conspiracy meme gains
traction, it takes enormous resources to combat. The US is still having
problems with anti-vaxxers despite the fact that vaccines are about the surest
thing we have in medical science.

~~~
PiggySpeed
I have a running hypothesis on human behavior: people form self-serving
opinions first and foremost, then scrounge around for the supporting evidence
afterwards.

It is so hard for adults to admit they are wrong. Even harder if someone has
been advocating for their own side at length. To change opinions, they need to
have some acceptable exit strategy (e.g. "company A doesn't make vaccines with
dangerous component X anymore, vaccines are safe now thank goodness!").

------
JudasGoat
This study linked the water ph as a factor in kidney cancer.
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3945589/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3945589/)

